# Can I upgrade memory?



## Gunnermooch (Nov 23, 2014)

Just bought a Medion Akoya E6239 and I am unsure if I can double the memory. It currently has 4gb but I can't find any information online regarding upgrades. There is another empty slot under the current memory and I am wondering if I can add another 4gb in there? 










Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can upgrade to 8 per

Crucial USA - scan results


----------



## Gunnermooch (Nov 23, 2014)

8 per? 8gb in each slot.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, 8GB per slot, for a total of 16GB.

Also, are you the same Gunnermooch from YPP?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Yes, 8GB per slot, for a total of 16GB.


No, I don't think so. Not according to the "official" website for that notebook. I read that as 4Gb is the maximum size sticks that motherboard/chipset supports. So with 2 slots, that's 2 x 4Gb for 8Gb total max.


----------



## Gunnermooch (Nov 23, 2014)

Bill_Bright said:


> No, I don't think so. Not according to the "official" website for that notebook. I read that as 4Gb is the maximum size sticks that motherboard/chipset supports. So with 2 slots, that's 2 x 4Gb for 8Gb total max.



Thanks for looking into that for me. I tried to see what the max was but couldn't find anything. I was only planning on 2 x 4GB too so that was lucky lol.


Fjandr, what are the chances of me finding a random site and you been sat here  Not been on YPP much, spent a few months on the old Midnight but work has consumed all my time.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

And btw, it clearly says, "Maximum memory: 8192MB" in that Crucial link above too. Nothing about "per slot". And if you look at the actual RAM modules Crucial suggests, the most listed is 8Gb using 2 x 4Gb.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I agree with Bill_Bright. It looks like 8GB is the max for that computer. Since you currently have 4GB of RAM, you can definitely upgrade to 8GB.....but do you need to? 

If you just use your computer for MS office stuff, watching videos and listening to music, and checking e-mails, facebook and such, then 4GB is more than enough.

Good luck and hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Do note too that in order to take advantage of more than 4G, you MUST have a 64-bit operating system. So if you currently have 32-bit Windows, then adding more RAM will be pointless.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Whatever I was reading when I posted the above comment lead me to believe it could accept 16GB total, but it does appear that it's 8GB max. I'll chalk it up to not getting much sleep the last week. :smile:

And the Internet is indeed a small world sometimes. I haven't played much in years now. Actually seeing your name here made me check things out, and the person I had left with the management of my shoppes stopped playing without dropping me a line. Two distilleries and an IM dusted...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Fjandr said:


> Whatever I was reading when I posted the above comment lead me to believe it could accept 16GB total, but it does appear that it's 8GB max. I'll chalk it up to not getting much sleep the last week. :smile:
> 
> And the Internet is indeed a small world sometimes. I haven't played much in years now. Actually seeing your name here made me check things out, and the person I had left with the management of my shoppes stopped playing without dropping me a line. Two distilleries and an IM dusted...


the "per" was for the following link. I guess it could be confusing if you neglected to check the link.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

No, I definitely recall checking that link. Something wasn't functioning in my head at the time. :smile:


----------



## Gunnermooch (Nov 23, 2014)

The code on my current memory is: 
4GB 1Rx8 PC3L - 12800 - 11 - 13 - B4 
HMT451S6BFR8A - PB - NO AA 1422 A

It differs slightly from the one I have been looking at here Hynix 4GB 1Rx8 PC3L 12800s DDR3 1600MHz So DIMM Memory HMT351S6EFR8A PB | eBay

I know this listing has ended but would this have worked? Not sure what part I should be matching up to my current one. 



Fjandr, things have changed a lot. Mainly the population, unfortunately with work and kids I don't have two hours to sit about waiting for ships to load these days. It can still be fun but some of the magic has gone. Kraken, SMH, Cursed Isles and all the other "new" features are all far too similar for me.....all based around a sea battle board :/


----------



## Gunnermooch (Nov 23, 2014)

sobeit said:


> the "per" was for the following link. I guess it could be confusing if you neglected to check the link.




My bad on this one. For some reason I thought the "Crucial USA" link was actually something in your signature....


Thanks for all the help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I should have said "per the following link" instead of just "per" and this thread would have been several posts shorter


----------

